
How to scale up orders via marketing - JB_AP
Hey,<p>Looking to scale up our orders using email marketing, and other cost effective marketing techniques.<p>we&#x27;ve been able to get new customers through face-to-face appointments, however this doesn&#x27;t seem like the most scalable approach.<p>Our company is justbooked.com<p>It&#x27;s a hyper-local, B2B catering service.<p>We&#x27;ve acquired a list of leads and we&#x27;re running email campaigns however haven&#x27;t had much success converting them this way YET... Any advice here would be greatly appreciated!
======
pryelluw
Truth is you are in a market that is hard to automate at a small size. Most
sales happen through offline interactions (as youve discovered).

You can still try and automate certain things, however, the core of your sales
process is and will stay offline and people centric.

Abandon your email marketing efforts for _new leads_ and use the money to
convert users offline. Then market to them for repeat business. The biggest
cost in your business is finding the customer. Getting repeat orders is way
cheaper and scalable through fairly automated processes.

Make sure that you are overdelivering in product and service. B2B catering is
saturated. Even Subway caters, and people like their sandwiches. Set yourself
apart through a better product and service.

One thing you can do is get in touch with local consulting companies, offer
them a free meal if you can pitch to their clients or if they use you anytime
they cater a lunch for a client. Working lunches are commonplace. In fact,
pitching yourself as the "working lunch caterer" will certainly open many
doors.

You website is bland and hard to read. Spend some money there. Also, since you
are B2B, having a designer build a deck about your services will set you
apart. B2B lives or dies on decks.

Good luck. Its a tough market.

